
The WireX Botnet - xxdesmus
https://blog.cloudflare.com/the-wirex-botnet/
======
jjoachim3
"Researchers from Akamai, Cloudflare, Flashpoint, Google, Oracle Dyn, RiskIQ,
Team Cymru, and other organizations cooperated to combat this botnet." Kudos
to that!

